# Leaking down below at 39 weeks?



## Thumbelina 3

Ive been leaking all day. Ive just put on a pad as constant but not loads just enough to make my knickers feel wet.It seems to be clear/pale yellow. It doesnt smell like wee and is kinda sweet smelling cross with a sea like smell.
What could this be?Ive been feeling abit off colour today with braxton hicks on and off and like shivers?


----------



## hoptingfor3

I have had this for the past week. Its not enough to amount to anything. I would say its just discharge. I think amniotic fluid is supposed to feel oily maybe?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I am not sure if its your waters, but if you seriously think that it could be then get it checked out :) They will not moan at you for being cautious, and if they do sod them because you are important!!!


----------



## Thumbelina 3

thanks im sure its not my waters its just its different to the other discharge ive had.ill keep an eye on it tonight and ring my midwife in the morning if it continues


----------



## ellemonkey

If it smells.....

Sweeter than your usual discharge.

Salty, like sea water

Like semem.

Or something like you've never smelt before.

Get it checked out, amniotic fluid can smells either sweet/almondy or like semen but can take on smells/flavour of what you have eaten and drank that day.

A rancid smell should be checked out immediatly as it can indicate infection.


----------



## ellemonkey

Please dont leave it till the morning, if you are feeling off colour and are having chills please please ring your midwife now.

Do you have a temprature?


----------



## Thumbelina 3

no i dont think i have a temperature and dont feel unwell just was abit shaky yesterday.keeping an eye on it today an will ring in abit if i start leaking again.thanks for replies will keep you posted x


----------



## Eshka

Thumbelina, I would urge you to ring your midwife, please. This is exactly how things started for both of my daughters - my waters leaked slowly. The giveaway is always the 'different' smell. It doesn't have to flow constantly to be your waters. Go and get checked over chick, I'd put money on you being just about ready to go x


----------



## MegGriffin

If you've ben leaking fluid all day and you're 39 weeks pregnant there is a good chnace this is your waters, i would ring your MW or L&D x


----------



## Thumbelina 3

It seems to have stopped leaking now though. So not sure what to do.I have lots of braxton hicks and on off stabbing pains really low down. My midwife said not to ring unless thought i was having contractions and they were up to 3 in an hour.They dont seem to be that so dont want to go in and be wasting peoples time.


----------



## gingerwhinger

I would just call, their job is to look after us pregnant women after all. Not worth you sitting around not knowing when a phone call and maybe a quick trip to the hospital will give you the answers x


----------



## Thumbelina 3

it seems to have stopped so i think maybe a false alarm, but will keep an eye on it x


----------

